
Facebook denies building eye-tracking tech despite holding patents - shahocean
https://mashable.com/2018/06/13/facebook-track-eye-movement/#7NMgY03Jxmq2
======
headsoup
> "Like many companies, we apply for a wide variety of patents to protect our
> intellectual property. Right now we’re not building technology to identify
> people with eye-tracking cameras,"

Must be nice to apply for patents for intellectual property you aren't
creating...

Though if it's related to Oculus it's likely not a big deal, assuming it stays
there.

